# Conversor de DTMF a FSK



## Tabare (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro , soy de Uruguay y trabajo en Telecomunicaciones , necesito que alguien me de una mano para diseñar un conversor de DTMF a FSK debido a que la empresa de telecomunicaciones de mi pais envia los datos para las lineas con captor ( caller id ) en DTMF antes del timbrado , pero la gran mayoria de las centrales privadas usan captores que " entienden " FSK .

Agradezco si alguien conoce algun integrado o circuito para generar FSK , Gracias.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

En España usamos un teléfono llamado Domo que posee este chip W91031
http://www.winbond.com.tw/PDF/Sheet/W91031S_A2.pdf
Los modems de pc también pueden detectar "calling line identifier (CLI)". Yo lo intenté, pero no me funcionó. Creo que usan otra norma distinta a la que usamos en España.


----------

